# von Spanien



## runnernet

Hola a todos,

¿Se dice "ich bin von Spanien" o "ich komme aus Spanien"?

Gracias


----------



## Tonerl

runnernet said:


> "*ich bin Spanier"* o *"ich komme aus Spanien"*?


*
Woher kommst Du?*
¿De dónde eres?

En alemán puedes contestar de dos maneras:
con el verbo – sein (ser/estar) – o el verbo – kommen (venir).
*Ich bin aus Deutschland. (Ich bin Deutscher)*
Soy de Alemania
*Ich komme aus Deutschland*
Soy de Alemania (vengo de Alemania)

Por otra parte: puedes nacer en un país, has vivido allí toda tu vida, pero tienes un pasaporte diferente.

Saludos


----------



## runnernet

Tonerl said:


> *Woher kommst Du?*
> ¿De dónde eres?
> 
> En alemán puedes contestar de dos maneras:
> con el verbo – sein (ser/estar) – o el verbo – kommen (venir).
> *Ich bin aus Deutschland. (Ich bin Deutscher)*
> Soy de Alemania
> *Ich komme aus Deutschland*
> Soy de Alemania (vengo de Alemania)
> 
> Por otra parte: puedes nacer en un país, has vivido allí toda tu vida, pero tienes un pasaporte diferente.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias, Tonerl


----------



## Anmarvel

Tonerl said:


> *Woher kommst Du?*
> ¿De dónde eres?
> 
> En alemán puedes contestar de dos maneras:
> con el verbo – sein (ser/estar) – o el verbo – kommen (venir).
> *Ich bin aus Deutschland. (Ich bin Deutscher)*
> Soy de Alemania
> *Ich komme aus Deutschland*
> Soy de Alemania (vengo de Alemania)
> 
> Por otra parte: puedes nacer en un país, has vivido allí toda tu vida, pero tienes un pasaporte diferente.
> 
> Saludos



Nunca vi ni escuché la primera de las traducciones, Ich bin aus Deutschland.
Pero, sí, la segunda. Ich komme aus Deutschland.

¿Alguien podría decirme en qué parte de Alemania se dice una u otra o las dos?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Sowka

Yo no diría "ich bin aus Deutschland". 

_Ich komme aus Deutschland_. -- Es la versión más natural para mí.


----------



## Alemanita

Sowka said:


> Yo no diría "ich bin aus Deutschland".
> 
> _Ich komme aus Deutschland_. -- Es la versión más natural para mí.



¿Y en qué contexto dirías "Ich bin aus (+lugar)?
¿Quizás "Ich bin aus Hannover"? ¿"Ich bin aus Niedersachsen"? ¿"Ich bin aus Vahrenheide"?


----------



## Sowka

Alemanita said:


> ¿Y en qué contexto dirías "Ich bin aus (+lugar)?
> ¿Quizás "Ich bin aus Hannover"? ¿"Ich bin aus Niedersachsen"? ¿"Ich bin aus Vahrenheide"?


Sí, en caso de la región o la ciudad es posible para mí. Pero prefiero "ich komme aus (Hannover, Niedersachsen, ...)"


----------



## Tonerl

*Ich bin aus Deutschland*
ist vollkommen richtig - und in der Umgangssprache auch gar nicht so ungewöhnlich !
*Hallo ich bin aus Deutschland und hoffe auf eine deutschsprachige Antwort da ich Englisch nicht beherrsche, etc..*.

*Ich komme aus Deutschland *
Ist allgemein etwas „gebräuchlicher“ (es de uso más corriente), wogegen es auch ein paar Unterschiede in der Ausdrucksweise gibt:
*Ich komme "aus" Deutschland/Österreich/Ägypten*

Ich komme *„aus der"* Türkei
*„aus der"* Schweiz
*„aus den"* USA
*„aus dem"* Irak

*Ich komme (jetzt gerade) aus Österreich, habe dort Urlaub gemacht*


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Ich kann nur hinzufügen, dass ich hier *"ich bin aus Wien"* sicher oft gehört habe.
*"Ich bin aus Österreich*" doch weniger, aber trotzdem auch genug.
Ich kann wirklich nicht sagen, ob *"ich komme aus Österreich"* üblicher als die oben erwähnte Variante ist, vielleicht doch, kann es aber nicht schwören.
Wenn aber der Artikel verwendet wird (die Türkei, die Schweiz, die Slowakei, die Mongolei, der Iran, der Irak, der Kongo, die Vereinigten Staaten /USA, etc.), kommt mir schon üblicher vor,* "ich komme aus der Slowakei"* statt "ich bin von der Slowakei" zu sagen. Das ist aber nur mein Eindruck.

Jedoch, der Ausdruck *"soy de aquí/acá"* habe ich nur als *"ich bin von hier"* in Wien gehört, niemals _"ich bin aus hier"_. Da dieses letzte auch nur 8 Treffer insgesamt in google.at aufweist, wage ich es zu sagen, dass es falsch sein soll ; ) 

Asimismo cabe decir que el alemán "ich bin Deutscher/Deutsche/Österreicher/Österreicherin etc." en español también se puede traducir con el gentilicio: "*soy alemán/austríaco (austriaco)*" o lo que fuere...


----------



## Tonerl

Floridsdorfer said:


> *"ich komme aus der Slowakei"* statt *"ich bin von der Slowakei"* zu sagen. Das ist aber nur mein Eindruck.



Hallo Floridsdorfer !

Dein Eindruck täuscht nicht:
*Ich bin Slowake/Türke,* das könnte man sagen, wogegen "*ich bin von der Slowakei/ich bin von der Türkei" etc.,* das wäre schlicht und einfach falsch !!! 

Servas


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Servus Tonerl,

danke für die Bestätigung, ja das ist eindeutig falsch...
Eigentlich wollte ich mich auch über die Variante mit aus erkundigen, was meinst du: Ist der Satz *ich bin aus der Slowakei* vielleicht nur weniger üblich als *ich komme*..., ohne aber unbedingt falsch zu sein?

Gruß


----------



## Tonerl

Ja, 

Du hast Recht; denn wie ich es weiter oben schon versucht hatte (nach genauer Recherche) zu erklären: 
"*ich bin aus"* ist keineswegs falsch, aber *"ich komme aus" *ist allgemein üblicher !

LG


----------



## Alemanita

Floridsdorfer said:


> Jedoch, den Ausdruck *"soy de aquí/acá"* habe ich nur als *"ich bin von hier"* in Wien gehört



So sagt man das auch in der Gegend, in der ich wohne (Nordbayern). "Ich bin von hier". "Der ist aber nicht von hier, das hört man."
Dazu gehört noch die Variante "von drüben" (ja, ich weiß, gibt es seit 1990 nicht mehr, jedoch ...)
"Die ist bestimmt von _drieben, _so offen und ehrlich wie die ist."


----------

